

Show HN: Hacker News for "Hacker News for 'X'" - Sambdala
http://hn4hn4x.herokuapp.com

======
blubbi2
reminds me of the early days of reddit, quite cool and minimal. I like it. I
think it would be a nice feature if you could submit text posts...

